# Impossible de monter iPod - Problème ac nouvel iPod 10 Go sous Panther



## hrsg (15 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir mon PB 12 SD sous 10.3.1 et mon iPod 10.
J'ai tout installé et ensuite j'ai mis qques trucs dans mon iPod (iTunes mais aussi fichiers).
Le lendemain, impossible de le monter!
Je peux l'utiliser mais il s'est vidé!!!
Il ne monte pas, il n'est même pas visible dans utilitaires de disques. Il y a icône avec CD et loupe dessus sur iPod comme si il vérifiait le disque, je le laisse finir, j'essaie de le monter, reconnexion et idem encore disque et loupe! Pareil après redémarrage et pareil sur un autre ordi.

J'ai téléchargé la mise à jour iPod mais elle ne veut pas s'exécuter puisqu'elle ne voit pas l'iPod!!!

iPod impossible à monter, comment le monter de force???

Merci d'avance,
Harold


----------



## hrsg (16 Novembre 2003)

Alors, il faut que je le renvoie en garantie???

C'est bizarre qd même J'appelle ou vous avez une solution!?

Harold


----------



## alfred (16 Novembre 2003)

essaye un reset de l'ipod. (touche menu et play en même temps).


----------



## TheBob (16 Novembre 2003)

Quand j'ai acheté mon iPod, j'étais encore sur PC. Et je me souviens qu'à un moment, on pouvait faire un réglage entre : 
  - mode disque dur : on y met toutes sortes de fichiers, mais les MP3 contenus dans les dossiers n'étaient pas lu par l'iPod...
  - mode balladeur : ben... mode balladeur! 

Il me semble que j'étais resté en mode balladeur, d'autant plus que ça permet aussi de mettre des fichiers (comme en mode disque dur).
Là, je viens d'avoir un Mac et mon iPod (version PC donc) monte sans problème.

N'y a-t-il pas ce même genre de réglage à faire ?


----------



## hrsg (17 Novembre 2003)

Maintenant l'iPod PC et Mac est le même

On peut choisir de l'utiliser en mode disque dur, ce que j'avais activé (il faisait baladeur en plus évidemment !!)

Mais là il ne monte plus ni sur le bureau ni dans iTunes!!!!!

Ce n'est donc pas une question de réglage!!
Seule manip que je peux faire c'est sur l'iPod a priori, et j'ai déjà essayé reset!

Il a l'air mort, 10 minutes après sa première utilisation!!!

J'attends une solution qui n'existe a priori pas !!

Merci


----------



## crapulos (17 Novembre 2003)

Non, un ipod initialisé sur un PC ne se comporte pas pareil qu'un ipod initialisé sur un Mac. 

Pour les mises à jour, elles ne peuvent à priori êtes faites que sur le système initialisateur ou alors il faut reformater l'ipod ...
et donc "perdre" ses données ...

On peut le faire normalement monter sur l'une ou l'autre des plateformes, ce sont les mises à jour qui sont limitantes.

Mon ipod lui fait "planter" Itunes quand j'essaye de le faire monter ... et je ne sais pas pourquoi ....

K


----------



## hrsg (17 Novembre 2003)

Tu as de la chance tant que l'iPod monte tu peux toujours l'initialiser (dans utilitaire de disque : sans format).

Moi il n'apparaît nulle part!!!

J'ai bien l'impression que personne n'a la solution!!

Dommage


----------



## crapulos (17 Novembre 2003)

Bin non, il ne monte plus vraiment ... ça gèle Itunes et le Finder ... bref, c'est pas marrant ...

J'attend d'avoir un PC sous la main pour voir si éventuellement je peux le réinitialiser par ce moyen là ...
En attendant, il se charge toujours, je peux continuer à l'utiliser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je vois vraiment pas quoi faire non plus ... !! 

K


----------



## simon (17 Novembre 2003)

hrsg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance tant que l'iPod monte tu peux toujours l'initialiser (dans utilitaire de disque : sans format).
> 
> Moi il n'apparaît nulle part!!!
> 
> ...



Mon iPod a crashé l'autre jour, méchament même je ne pouvais pas non plus le monter sur le mac (ni l'écouter d'ailleurs) j'ai regardé dans le mode d'emploi et j'ai fait une remise à zéro complète, menu + play dès que la pomme appraît tu fais reculé et avancé en même temps jusqu'à ce qu'il monte sur le bureau ATTENTION cela efface toutes les données sur l'iPod après je l'ai remonté et c'était bon


----------



## crapulos (17 Novembre 2003)

J'ai essayé ton truc .... et rien ...

En fait, il fonctionne mais quand j'essaye de le monter sur le bureau, l'ipod plante maintenant ... 

K


----------



## Sir Robin (17 Novembre 2003)

Bon j'ai posté il ya qq heures sur le même problème (voir le sujet "encore des pbs avec ipod 3"). je l'ai résolu en faisant un reset (play+menu 5 sec), puis un scan du disque quand la pomme apparait (toutes les touches appuyées). Là, j'ai pu monter l'ipod. Après ça, une restauration du firmware s'impose

J'ai lu aussi sur ipodfanatic qu'on peut éteindre et débrancher l'ordinateur 5 minutes pour réinitialiser les ports firewire (???). Ou tout simplement zapper la pram (pomme+alt+p+r avant que la pomme n'apparaisse au démarrage)


----------



## crapulos (17 Novembre 2003)

Merci Robin,

J'ai fais un tour aussi sur ipodfanatic et je suis en train de scanner le disque ... 

On verra le résultat ... Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas réinitialiser le disque de l'ipod depuis l'ipod lui-même ... ça serait bien pratique parce que là s'il ne monte pas ....

Et notre camarade de galère ?? tu as trouvé quelque chose ??

K

ps : j'essaierais le coup d'éteindre l'ordinateur ensuite ... coute rien d'essayer même si ça fait un peu magie noire


----------



## crapulos (17 Novembre 2003)

Ca a marché ... je ne sais pas quoi, mais il accepte à nouveau de monter et, cerise sur le gateau, je n'ai rien "perdu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai d'abord fait un scan disk, mais à priori ça n'a rien changé ... mais allez savoir, puis j'ai pratiqué la magie noire. Ordi éteint pendant une dizaine de minutes ... 

"Et voilà" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider tout le monde, mais bon ...

Sur le site www.ipodfanatic.com/, il y a quelques trucs, en particulier pour aller dans ce que j'appelerais le "bios" de l'ipod pour faire certaines opérations style "scan disk" ...

Bon courage ...

K


----------



## hrsg (17 Novembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup pour tout ça marche aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la manip play+menu avec &lt;&lt; et &gt;&gt; alternés qui a marché!

@+
Harold


----------



## crapulos (17 Novembre 2003)

K


----------



## fragelrock (24 Novembre 2003)

euuh kes ke vous appeler "monter" son ipod??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sous Panther?


----------



## crapulos (25 Novembre 2003)

Sous panther, je sais pas ....

Mais globalement sous X, c'est voir apparaitre l'ipod sur le bureau et dans Itunes ...

K


----------

